# weird thing happened on ride tonight



## terry_gardener (8 Aug 2012)

I was doing a route that I sometimes do and it is about 16 miles in total but part way through I decided to follow a cycle path to see where it would take me so I did and then headed back home. I was stopped at light and when they turned green I went and I noticed a car pull to the right of me with left indicator and he started to turn left so I stopped then he realised I was going straight and he stopped, the oncoming traffic stopped because we had right of way, so because the car to my right had stopped I went again and when the oncoming traffic turned right I heard a car horn and someone shouted black c**t so I guess he beeped the car to my right on my behalf. I don't argue with drivers or get angry I just continue with what I am doing. Now I do wonder what was said between the 2 cars afterwards.

the rest of the ride was uneventful just BMW x5 driver overtook me at speed to closely, ended up doing 22.50 miles.

just thought I would share the event of my ride.


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Aug 2012)

BMW, Audi and vw golf drivers are almost invariably too fast and close, in my experience. Not been proved wrong yet!

Sad twats.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2012)

and you have missed the Volvo drivers off your list for what reason


----------



## MrJamie (9 Aug 2012)

Had you stopped at the left of your lane or in a cyclepath on the left? Im wondering if it was a silly road setup that separated you from the traffic flow or something


----------



## terry_gardener (9 Aug 2012)

this is the junction

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=e...In-rrpeUs5SGYg&cbp=12,309.292321,,0,-2.392203


----------



## terry_gardener (9 Aug 2012)

MrJamie said:


> Had you stopped at the left of your lane or in a cyclepath on the left? Im wondering if it was a silly road setup that separated you from the traffic flow or something


 
no I was just left of the middle of my lane and while I was waiting for the lights to change I pointed at the junction I was going to take with my right hand/arm which the oncoming traffic noticed.


----------



## MrJamie (9 Aug 2012)

terry_gardener said:


> no I was just left of the middle of my lane and while I was waiting for the lights to change I pointed at the junction I was going to take with my right hand/arm which the oncoming traffic noticed.


 Thats some shockingly bad driving, having seen the google maps


----------

